# Intrax 1.8'' Lowering Springs



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

Wondering if anyone can tell me anything about them good/bad?
What they're worth?
If NX 2000 intrax 1.8" lowering springs will fit on my 91 B-13 sentra?
Also will 91 S-13 240SX springs or struts fit my car?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't know much about Intrax, so I can't say much regarding quality or price.

The 91-93 NX and the 91-94 Sentra are pretty much the same chassis (both were classified with the B13 chassis code). So springs should likely be interchangeable.

I don't think the S13 suspension stuff will work in the B13.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

RIZZO said:


> Woundering if anyone can tell me anything about them good/bad ?
> What there worth ?
> If NX 2000 intrax 1.8" lowering springs will fit on my 91 B-13 sentra ?
> Also will 91 S-13 240SX springs or struts fit my car ?
> Thanks for your help...



if you are low on cash and relly want springs go with H&R springs... you can get them anywhere between $150-$200 I bought them for my nx and love them I also had them on my b14 and they were great for the street as well.

you can buy them at www.tirerack.com


side note. do not got with the intrax springs... theyu were on my car when I bought it and the ride was really bad


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Go with nx2krider93's advice... I've only heard bad things about Intrax springs: stay away from 'em. And H&R's are good for the money.


----------



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

So I can put 91 NX 2000 springs on my 91 sentra non se-r ?
Thanks for your help guys .


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Its most likely possible.


----------

